# CAPTCHA or Word Verification Not Showing on any Site Using Any Browser



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

*I am using Windows XP Home Edition*. This problem just started in the past 2 days. No matter what site I go to that requires the verification code shown in the CAPTCHA to be typed before submitting, it does not appear. Sometimes it says that your browser may not be set to allow images but photos show fine on any website, so that is not the problem. Sometimes there is a little square where the CAPTCHA should be but on other sites there is a red x in a square instead. *Java is updated*, so that is not the problem either. This happens on any website asking for verification with a CAPTCHA and on any browser. Please remember that I am a basic computer user and don't know where some things are that I see mentioned on this website.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Check your Java and JavaScript status by going here with each browser in turn;http://www.javatester.org/ Click on the box at top centre of the page and see which Java version you have (it should be 1.7.0_05).

Then click on the orange 'Java enabled?' box on the left hand side to see if Java is actually enabled. Finally, click on the 'JavaScript' box (same name, different software) to see if JS is also working.


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried all of that but nothing changed. Everything shows that Java and JavaScript are working. As I said in the post, that was updated. I ran the test earlier. The problem still exists. I don't know what changed in the past day or two but I can't correct this problem.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your antivirus?


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

I use AVG 2012 but that would not cause this problem. It is probably something simple that needs to be changed or restored.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Since you've tried more than one browser and the issue persists, I don't believe it's a browser problem.

It has to be something more system-wide, like an antivirus or firewall. Or, maybe even your router?


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have no idea but if you have someone else to ask then please do. I can't accomplish many things when the CAPTCHA won't show on websites. You can't even submit a website to Bing if the CAPTCHA does not show.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you using ad blockers like Adblock Plus?


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

No. The basic ad blocker is turned off anyway. So, that is not the problem either.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I use AVG 2012 but that would not cause this problem.


You are greatly underestimating the powers of AVG. 

While I cannot say that AVG is or is not causing the problem, if I had this issue I would uninstall AVG and run the AVG Remover. After testing AVG could be reinstalled.


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

I did this and nothing changed. I knew it was not the anti-virus. If this was not XP then I would do a system restore. In XP you will lose anything downloaded or stored after the restore date if not backed up. I put too much on here to risk that. Though, I don't think a restore would change anything. Something needs to be reset or replaced.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you do the JavaScript test at javatester.org? The status of your Oracle Java version has no connection to JavaScript, which is completely different software that is included with your browser, not a separately installed program like Oracle Java.

When I run the test with my copy of Firefox 14.0.1, I get this;

"Test Results
JavaScript IS WORKING in your web browser 
Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.8
Your web browser is Firefox version 14.0.1 "


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

This was mentioned earlier and I already did the test. That is not the problem. I have no idea what to do at this point and I have no income to pay a computer guy to fix this.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If JavaScript is working in all your browsers and if your Oracle Java is up to date (assuming that's relevant to your situation), the inference is that, as has already been suggested, you have some other application that is preventing JS from working.

An obvious example would be the NoScript addon in Firefox, but I assume you would know if that was involved. However, if you have installed or upgraded any other software recently, it is possible that the install or upgrade came with 'extras' that could have included a toolbar or something similar which acts like an adblocker and prevents JS from running. 

If you haven't made any changes recently (and no programs automatically updated themselves about two days ago), I have no idea what else could be causing your problem.


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know what updates have been done since they automatically load. I don't know if the NoScript addon in Firefox has anything to do with this. How would I know ? I don't see it in the addons manager list. I would disable it if I knew where it was and if it might be the problem.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

CAPTCHA uses JavaScript, so something might be blocking it.

1- Please click *HERE* to download *HijackThis.*

2- Run the program. 

3- Click on the *Main Menu* button if not already there.

4- Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

5- Copy and paste the scan log from Notepad into your next reply. *Do not *attach it.

6- *Do not "Fix" anything* unless advised to do so.

Unless you post the log tonight, I won't be able to help you until the end of the week. Going on vacation. Someone else will have to take over.


----------



## Caveman01 (Dec 7, 2011)

My computer froze up and I shut it off for a while. I turned it back on and went to a site where I know you need to read the CAPTCHA and copy it into the verification box. Well, I could read it and checked a few other sites. For some reason i can see the CAPTCHA on most sites now, at least the ones I visited. However, I will keep an eye on this. Though, some places, like Bing's submit a website for indexing page is not working for anyone. The CAPTCHA photo does not show up at this time on their submit page. I don't know what changed but maybe that win32k.sys problem I have caused another problem. I don't know. I have XP, so I would not do a system restore because I would lose a lot of data and photos. newer systems don't delete files or programs loaded after the set back date. Oh well, no problem at the moment.


----------

